# Dandy delivered twins today 4-16 yay!



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I have two breed dates for Dandy. She is due either 3-29 or 4-22. Ok to my surprise when I shaved back their today I got a udder coming in so what do you think. Do you think end of this month or April 22, 2010. Well forgot to take a belly pic, I will get one of those later sorry.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dandy's kidding thread due 3-29 or 4-22.*



> Do you think end of this month or April 22, 2010.


 I am pushing for... at the end of this month... as she has a good udder started there.. :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Dandy's kidding thread due 3-29 or 4-22.*

Cute little udder coming in.  I'm going to say April.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Dandy's kidding thread due 3-29 or 4-22.*

If shes a first timer i would say april, if not end of the month.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Dandy's kidding thread due 3-29 or 4-22.*

She is a FF so April could be when she is due. I hate having two breeding dates. She seems pretty fat to still have that long to go so maybe she will have twins, that would be nice. But I hope it isnt just one big one. I will post belly pics later, if I can remember. Thanks


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Dandy's kidding thread due 3-29 or 4-22.*

Hmmm well I have several ff's due on the same day- and they look just a shade bit bigger udderwise than her- but very close to that, so I wouldnt be surprised if she went on the 3/29

But usually if you have two breeding dates- Im inclined to think they took on the second date and not the first.
You will know pretty soon wether its the first or the second- for your sake I hope it's the first so she doesnt keep you waiting a whole nother month!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Dandy's kidding thread due 3-29 or 4-22.*

Me to I hope she goes 3-29 to it will be so hard to waite untill next month lol. Here are some pics I took just now to show her belly and another udder pic.
















Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Dandy's kidding thread due 3-29 or 4-22. New Pics added!*

Here is Dandy she could be on day 141 or on day 117. I hoping it is day 141 but she dont seem to have much of a udder. But she is a FF so I dont know. What do you all think now.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dandy's kidding thread 141 or 117. New pics added.*

I would go more with 117 -- my FF Jitterbug had a bigger udder at that stage.

pretty girl and nice udder going there


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dandy's kidding thread 141 or 117. New pics added.*

She's a pretty mama to be! I'm gonna have to say the 2nd date as well....even for a FF her udder would be bigger if she was due in the next week.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Dandy's kidding thread 141 or 117. New pics added.*

I agree with Stacey and Liz... my 3 FFs are due the week before April 22... they all have similar development to your girl's, maybe just a touch more...


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Dandy's kidding thread 141 or 117. New pics added.*

Thanks everyone, I was so hoping the end of the month. But I kinda figured it would be next month. Like to see what she has cause she is bred to a buck that is built really nice. Im hoping for twins but she doesnt look very big in pics. But when Im down at the barn looking at her I think she looks huge. So I guess we will see. Another month im going to be :hair: But least I have blue who is due April 7th so that will help some. lol.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Dandy's on day 136!*

Ok so she went past the March breeding I had for her, so she was bred on the second heat. So her due date is April 22nd thats 150. So here are pics I took of her tonight.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dandy day 136 new pics posted 4-8-10*

looking good


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Dandy day 136 new pics posted 4-8-10*

She sure is a cutie as an expectant mom.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Dandy day 142 today 4-14*

Well we are on day 142 today. Her ligs are lower not completely gone yet. But she is getting mushy back there. Her udder has grown some, but I believe it needs to fill more, but what do I know she is a FF and I have nothing to go by.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Dandy day 142 today udated pics posted 4-14*



WalnutGroveFarm said:


> Her udder has grown some, but I believe it needs to fill more, but what do I know she is a FF and I have nothing to go by.


Yep, she/her body is in complete control, so you get the :GAAH: part. The babies sure are worth the wait though. :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dandy day 142 today udated pics posted 4-14*

She is definitely... getting tighter in the udder.... looks like babies soon....... :wink: :greengrin: :hi5:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Dandy day 142 today udated pics posted 4-14*

OK this morning cant find one lig and the other is barely there. So we shall see, maybe she will go over the weekend.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Dandy day 144 today udated pics posted 4-16*

Dandy is on 144 today and she has no ligs. They are gone, so maybe kids today or tomorrow. Hopefully not during the night. lol How long after the ligs are gone do they usually kid, or is that not really a good sign. Udder is tighter looking to me. But im still a little new at this. Thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dandy day 144 today udated pics posted 4-16*

the usual is 12 hours but I had a doe loose them and not go for over 24 hours. Darn goat LOL I think it had to do with me inducing her too so that messed up the timing or not, who ever really knows about goats 

But the other test is: how is her udder? has it started to balloon yet?


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Dandy day 144 today udated pics posted 4-16*

She had them twins, im so excited buck/doe. They are teeny tiny. Black with frosted ears and white spot on head buck. Doe looks mostly black with white spot on head. Of course they are wet so we will see when they dry. Pics comming soon. :stars:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

YAY!! Congrats Joanie


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumb: :greengrin: :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------

